# Sposata da 11 mesi, incinta da 5 e tradita miseramente ... sono disperata



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui. 
Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

ciao cara,
ho letto con le lacrime agli occhi la tua storia....che dirti? cerca di essere forte per te e per tuo figlio.

ti abbraccio forte forte


----------



## Leda (21 Marzo 2012)

Secondo me la cosa migliore che puoi fare è far crescere tuo figlio con te, e magari in un futuro con un uomo degno di questo nome.
Del padre biologico sarebbe bene che si perdessero le tracce.
Per me certa gente sarebbe da galera.
Coraggio, sii determinata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2012)

*Ciao...*

...ho letto... quello che mi sento di dirti è questo: sei in un momento molto particolare, devi pensare alla tua salute e a quella del bambino. Stai a casa da i tuoi per il momento... e di pure loro che al figlio che deve arrivare non è indispensabile avere padre e madre sotto lo stesso tetto adesso, e che in questo momento si dovrebbero preoccupare per te, non di te. Nel frattempo avrei il tempo per vedere le cose con più lucidità... sei giovane e secondo me... meriti di meglio, no? Ma questo lo puoi sapere solo tu, adesso però ti servono calma e tranquillità, per quanto è possibile almeno. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Io a sto giro mi astengo.


----------



## Konrad (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci.


Facile a dirsi, non a farsi.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa,[...]


Se si chiama redenzione o meno non lo so ma è vero che si può imparare dai propri errori. Il guaio è che solo il tempo può dimostrare se questo è o meno il caso. Da un lato avrebbe potuto benissimo mentire circa la seconda relazione quindi forse ha davvero capito e forse non rifarà mai più lo stesso sbaglio. Però sta a te e solo a te decidere cosa vuoi fare e se sei in grado di lottare per salvare il matrimonio (che è una cosa facile a dirsi ma è molto dolorosa, per il tradito e, se lo ha davvero capito, anche per il traditore).



Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


No, non pensare a cosa è meglio per tuo figlio. Per quanto io sia tra quelli che dicono che non necessariamente un errore verrà commesso ancora ed ancora una volta compreso... sono anche tra quelli che credono il perdono deve dipendere esclusivamente da ciò che noi vogliamo (o pensiamo di volere). Non sono un padre quindi ovviamente queste parole le puoi prendere con le molle, non sono dettate dall'esperienza ma solo da un ragionamento esterno: un bambino sicuramente sta meglio all'interno di una famiglia ma la parola famiglia deve essere di senso compiuto, non seguita da definizioni come "spaccata" o "falsa". Crescere notando il freddo tra i tuoi genitori non è crescere in una vera famiglia.
Pensa a te stessa, a cosa vuoi TU. Di cosa hai bisogno TU. Solo così, solo stando bene con te stessa e con la tua vita potrai dare al bambino ciò di cui ha realmente bisogno.


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita per tre anni e mezzo dall'uomo più "impeccabile" della terra, sul quale avrei messo tutte e due le mani sul fuoco, al quale ho dedicato tutta la mia vita...bè, non mi stupisco più di niente!
Il consiglio che posso darti è quello di vivere per adesso solo per il tuo bambino e trovare pace in te stessa per il bene di tutti e due (tuo e del nascituro).
In seguito riacquisterai le forze e deciderai con calma quello che devi fare e che sia comunque una decisione *a protezione* della tua persona e di tuo figlio.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2012)

Io in genere trovo sempre qualche scusante al comportamento del traditore, qualche cosa di buono riesco sempre a dirla...
In questo caso non ci riesco.
Perchè posso pure capire l'andare a letto con qualcun'altra, pure se sei incinta -mi spiace, ma riesco a capirlo.
Quello che mi fa pensare che non sia il tuo compagno, è che non solo ti abbia raccontato un sacco di palle, ma che ti abbia usato come bugia per salvarsi la faccia con le altre tipe.
Questo mi fa bollire di rabbia. Più del resto, addirittura.

Per quello che ti dicono intorno, amici e immagino parenti... sanno che tirare su un bambino da soli è dura. Essere madre single è davvero dura.
Io però non credo che ti convenga ascoltarli.
Quello che ha fatto lui l'ha fatto decadere completamente ai tuoi occhi, sento un vero disprezzo epr lui da parte tua, oltre alla rabbia e al dolore, e non si può vivere con un uomo che si disprezza.

Penso di vedere in te la lucidità e la forza di una donna in gamba. Credo che non ti lascerai gettare in una vita che non vuoi e che non meriti.
Un abbraccio forte... fortissimo.


----------



## JON (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui.
> Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


Forse ora potrebbe redimersi veramente invece, ma il problema non è più lui.
Anche se dovesse cambiare rotta ormai sei tu che non sei più la stessa. Questa cosa farà cambiare entrambi.

Puoi stare certa che non hai scoperto tutto e le sue ammissioni sono sempre limitate alle tue arringhe. Il punto è che sapere tutto, integralmente, per te non cambia molto. Ha condotto una vita parallela.

La tua storia, per quanto brutale, non si discosta molto dai soliti copioni. Ma come per tutte contiene un elemento fondamentale che la distingue dalle altre. Personalmente faccio fatica a comprendere i momenti storici e i contesti in cui essa si svolge.

Vuoi per la recenza del vostro incontro e la freschezza del vostro rapporto, vuoi per le sue azioni mentre era in arrivo il vostro bambino, trovo in tutto questo il vero tuo dramma.

Perchè vi siete sposati cosi presto?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


Il nocciolo è qui.
Credimi so come si sta quando ami una persona convinto dalle sue parole che anche lei sia così.
Per poi scoprire che non è vero niente.
Scopri pure che a ben guardare tutti i segnali che lei mi stava pigliando per il culo c'erano eccome se c'erano.

Hai amato un uomo che non esiste.

Se non sei convinta un motivo ci sarà, non trovi?

Io direi...
Se puoi prendi baracca e burattini e vai distante da lui.

Poi vediamo con che fatti ( e non parole) lui saprà mostrarti che tiene a te e a suo figlio.

Se hai nel cuore una persona, tutte le altre ti sembrano impacci e distrazioni da essa.
Ti sei umiliata abbastanza.

E ti mando un abbraccio...
Non oso pensare a come ti senti e come stai.

Hai amato un uomo che era solo nella tua testa.
Ma ora sai come è lui.


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io a sto giro mi astengo.


LOL

Anch'io, giuro che non reggo più ste storie... troppo tristi e troppo stufo io di dare sempre gli stessi consigli.

Sto invecchiando.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> Anch'io, giuro che non reggo più ste storie... troppo tristi e troppo stufo io di dare sempre gli stessi consigli.
> 
> Sto invecchiando.


Anche io sto invecchiando. Mi fanno partire proprio l'embolo. Perchè...non è possibile non accorgersi di chi hai vicino e mi incazzo nel vedere tutta sta sofferenza.
Per uomini del genere. Che valgono, almeno sulla carta, meno di uno sputo in terra.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io sto invecchiando. Mi fanno partire proprio l'embolo.* Perchè...non è possibile non accorgersi di chi hai vicino* e mi incazzo nel vedere tutta sta sofferenza.
> Per uomini del genere. Che valgono, almeno sulla carta, meno di uno sputo in terra.


ma chi sta con te se n'è accorto?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi sta con te se n'è accorto?


Cattiva questa eh?
Secondo me Mattia se n'è bene accorto quando lo ha beccato...eheheheheeheheh...


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> Anch'io, giuro che non reggo più ste storie... troppo tristi e troppo stufo io di dare sempre gli stessi consigli.
> 
> Sto invecchiando.



Sono sempre più desolato alla vista dell'ennesima riconferma del fatto che la gente ragiona proprio quasi solo con gli ormoni, e che certi elementi, purtroppo, continuano a riprodursi. Darwin aveva già detto che l'Umanità aveva smesso di evolversi, ma certe volte par proprio che tenda addirittura a regredire. Per fortuna non è così, ma è solo che la capacità riproduttiva di certi elementi rallenta di molto il già duro lavoro di madre natura.


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2012)

cara Non Registrata, che storiaccia, proprio ora che sei incinta
mi associo a quanto ti hanno già detto: pensa prima a te e se puoi allontanati
tuo marito è stato seduto a lungo su un cumulo di balle, ora è tempo che si sbatta e anche parecchio, se vuole recuperare almeno un rapporto civile con te, che sarai la madre di suo figlio
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui.
> Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.




Se non altro quest'uomo è pieno di fantasia .....

Perchè non hai il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo?
Tuo figlio non è ancora nato ,quindi se vuoi mandare al diavolo tuo marito fallo ora....
Non farlo tra anni che il bambino ci sarà....
E dovrà imparare a vivere un pò qua un pò là.....
Se lo fai subito per lui sarà normale vivere in un determinato modo e non ne risentirà....


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cattiva questa eh?
> Secondo me Mattia se n'è bene accorto quando lo ha beccato...eheheheheeheheh...


Ma che cattiva Conte...lasciamola divertire...non fa male a nessuno...dai...


----------



## erab (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui.
> Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


Si può convivere felicemente e crescere un figlio con un partner infedele, questione di priorità e del peso che si dà
a un tradimento, ma con un cretino non si combina nulla.
Non ti dico di lasciarlo, ti dico di sbarazzartene! è solo un peso sia per te che per tua/o figlia/o.

PS: Riflessione personale, ma perché certa gente si sposa e fa figli? mica è obbligatorio  bah....


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui.
> Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


Mandalo a quel paese.
Che si passi la vita a lavorare e pagare alimenti.
Tu e tuo figlio meritate di meglio.
Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che cattiva Conte...lasciamola divertire...non fa male a nessuno...dai...


Tu dici?
Prestale il fianco e vedi eh?
Diventa come quelle mosche che non riesci a pigliare...ma torna sempre lì...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mandalo a quel paese.
> Che si passi la vita a lavorare e pagare alimenti.
> Tu e tuo figlio meritate di meglio.
> Ciao.


Ciò...ma la croce serve a mantenerti...eretto?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2012)

erab ha detto:


> *Si può convivere felicemente e crescere un figlio con un partner infedele*, questione di priorità e del peso che si dà
> a un tradimento, *ma con un cretino non si combina nulla.*
> Non ti dico di lasciarlo, ti dico di sbarazzartene! è solo un peso sia per te che per tua/o figlia/o.
> 
> PS: Riflessione personale, ma perché certa gente si sposa e fa figli? mica è obbligatorio  bah....



Quoto...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto...


Quindi attenta a chi ti accompagni eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ipse Dixit!

I rammolliti non servono a nessuno!


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Prestale il fianco e vedi eh?
> Diventa come quelle mosche che non riesci a pigliare...ma torna sempre lì...


Ma no dai...un pò acida forse ma è il personaggio no? Ho capito subito che era una delle maestre...si diverte.
E lasciala stare...mosca o non mosca...ripeto ancora..è innocua...poi sai Conte...magari è una tradita...posso capire che Tebina le dia un pò in testa...deve pontificare. E' il suo ruolo qui.(intanto ho riletto sette volte il messaggio non vorrei mai...con la fissa che ha per gli errori ortografici....)


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai...un pò acida forse ma è il personaggio no? Ho capito subito che era una delle maestre...si diverte.
> E lasciala stare...mosca o non mosca...ripeto ancora..è innocua...poi sai Conte...magari è una tradita...posso capire che Tebina le dia un pò in testa...deve pontificare. E' il suo ruolo qui.(intanto ho riletto sette volte il messaggio non vorrei mai...con la fissa che ha per gli errori ortografici....)


ciao Tebastra...lei e'sempre stata cosi',anche a me rimproverava le virgole e gli accenti,va presa cosi'come e'..in fondo si legge..c'e'stato ben di peggio..Conte docet..quando arrivai qua'io scoppio il finimondo..rispetto a quelle maestre li'Minerva era trasgressiva..ahhhhhh...d'altronde i traditi non ci adoranoe ci sta'...giusto??


----------



## lemon (21 Marzo 2012)

devi concentrarti solo sua tua felicità ora. Non lo ami e non hai elementi a sufficienza per capire se tuo marito potrebbe essere un'altra persona rispetto a quello che è stato finora. E quindi, nel dubbio, costruisciti la tua vita, coccola il bimbo che sta per nascere e coccola l'idea che sarai una madre serena senza dover sopportare altre umiliazioni.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...lei e'sempre stata cosi',anche a me rimproverava le virgole e gli accenti,va presa cosi'come e'..in fondo si legge..c'e'stato ben di peggio..Conte docet..quando arrivai qua'io scoppio il finimondo..rispetto a quelle maestre li'Minerva era trasgressiva..ahhhhhh...d'altronde i traditi non ci adoranoe ci sta'...giusto??


Ma si...infatti ho pazienza con lei...capisco il suo stress...ci sta si, dai...


----------



## Flavia (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...lei e'sempre stata cosi',anche a me rimproverava le virgole e gli accenti,va presa cosi'come e'..in fondo si legge..c'e'stato ben di peggio..Conte docet..quando arrivai qua'io scoppio il finimondo..rispetto a quelle maestre li'Minerva era trasgressiva..ahhhhhh...d'altronde i traditi non ci adoranoe ci sta'...giusto??


ora capisco molte cose


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ora capisco molte cose


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MrMind (21 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Per me certa gente sarebbe da galera.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Il nocciolo è qui.
> Hai amato un uomo che non esiste.
> 
> Se non sei convinta un motivo ci sarà, non trovi?





Tebe ha detto:


> Per uomini del genere. Che valgono, almeno sulla carta, meno di uno sputo in terra.





erab ha detto:


> Si può convivere felicemente e crescere un figlio con un partner infedele, questione di priorità e del peso che si dà
> a un tradimento, ma con un cretino non si combina nulla.
> Non ti dico di lasciarlo, ti dico di sbarazzartene! è solo un peso sia per te che per tua/o figlia/o.
> 
> PS: Riflessione personale, ma perché certa gente si sposa e fa figli? mica è obbligatorio  bah....



Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
Il figlio non conta niente.

Mi allibite.

E' difficile superare, ma in questo caso c'è una spinta non da poco....un FIGLIO!
Ce la puoi fare, resisti e accetta la sua natura....qualcosa di buono ce l'avrà, no? Concentrati sul bello che ti dà e su vostro figlio! 
Sono convinto che è meglio avere lui che crescere tuo figlio da sola, non ho dubbi.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
> Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
> E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
> Il figlio non conta niente.
> ...


pure tu! 

lei dovrebbe accettare la sua natura???
perchè lui non impara il rispetto verso la madre di suo figlio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

ma si, dai, continuiamo a blandire i bugiardi patologici, i furbetti e i macho man da bar dello sport.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
> Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
> E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
> Il figlio non conta niente.
> ...


Un figlio non è, per me, un buon motivo, per tenerti un uomo che ti fa passare queste cose.
Questo sarà un padre assente che di buono, ad ora, non riesce a dare nulla nemmeno a sua moglie.
Figurati ad un figlio.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> E' difficile superare, ma in questo caso c'è una spinta non da poco....un FIGLIO!
> Ce la puoi fare, resisti e accetta la sua natura....qualcosa di buono ce l'avrà, no? Concentrati sul bello che ti dà e su vostro figlio!
> Sono convinto che è meglio avere lui che crescere tuo figlio da sola, non ho dubbi.


Una mamma ed un cercopiteco che si scopa anche una bistecca infilata nel termosifone,non e' una famiglia.
Fossi in lei io mi farei mantenere a vita,e di sicuro un altro uomo onesto che voglia bene ad entrambi lo trova.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Una mamma ed un cercopiteco che si scopa anche una bistecca infilata nel termosifone,non e' una famiglia.
> Fossi in lei io mi farei mantenere a vita,e di sicuro un altro uomo onesto che voglia bene ad entrambi lo trova.


:up:


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

Benvenuta Cara.

Il comportamento di questo soggetto  non merita nemmeno un aggettivo. ad oggi, uno cosi , ancora non lo avevo letto. ma è solo perchè non conosco la verità di coloro che non conosco ovviamente. e magari pure di quelli che conosco.

e dopo sta botta di ottimismo esistenziale ...


Oggi , al posto tuo che farei ? Offrirei comunque un volto , un nome, al padre di tuo figlio, lui non lo ha scelto, gli è capitato, e quindi è la natura che devi assecondare e rimanere tranquilla ( per quanto sia possibile ) per la crescita del piccolino/a, che , ahinoi ,mamme, oltre a nutrirli attraverso il cordone ombellicone li nutriamo anche delle nostre emozioni, con quello che ne consegue.


Non decidere nulla, lascialo parlare, comportati con lui nella maniera piu' naturale, SENZA pero' farti ancora del male. Non perseguitare la tua coscienza andando a fare il detectiv, già fatto, già visto,( cit. ) e ora potreste esserne anche in due a portarne le ferite,quindi STOP. alle rappresaglie. se la goda da solo , il pirla, il gioco con la sua coscienza, quella sottospecie di coscienza, a Te, cara amica, e a tuo Figlio, un bel cazzo deve fregare PER ORA, dove e come fu destinato quella parte di organo riproduttivo che noi chiamiamo cervello.

Spostalo.

Concentrati su cucciolino e su di te.

Chiaro per tutti e soprattutto per Te quale sia la superficialità che lo contraddistingue e la conseguente fragilità. un figlio lo avevi già e non te ne eri mai accorta.

Prima di rispedirlo a chi l'ha con sofferenza generato, pero', il figlio lo dovrà abbracciare, Gli tocca, e gli toccherà. e sino a quel momento tu di decisioni, ( almeno io , oggi, al tuo posto farei cosi ) non ne prenderai.

Prendi tempo, datevi Tempo, e parlo al plurale escludendo Lui, l _adulto_ anagrafico ovviamente.

In bocca al lupo per la gravidanza e se proprio proprio non reggi la sua faccia , comprensibilmente, stacca la spina a vai dai tua madre. O da una amica. o sola se te la senti.

poi...se ne parlerà.evviva il tuo cucciolo. come lo chiamerai?

Miciobilly


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Una mamma ed un cercopiteco che si scopa anche una bistecca infilata nel termosifone,non e' una famiglia.
> Fossi in lei io mi farei mantenere a vita,e di sicuro un altro uomo onesto che voglia bene ad entrambi lo trova.


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

*lemon*



lemon ha detto:


> devi concentrarti solo sua tua felicità ora. Non lo ami e non hai elementi a sufficienza per capire se tuo marito potrebbe essere un'altra persona rispetto a quello che è stato finora. E quindi, nel dubbio, costruisciti la tua vita, coccola il bimbo che sta per nascere e coccola l'idea che sarai una madre serena senza dover sopportare altre umiliazioni.


credo che forse tu sia l'unica a non nutrire dubbi sulla capacità di essere marito.

sul suo ruolo di padre, su questo si DEVE essere ottimisti.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> credo che forse tu sia l'unica a non nutrire dubbi sulla capacità di essere marito.
> 
> sul suo ruolo di padre, su questo si DEVE essere ottimisti.



ciao Billy..il problema e'mio modesto avviso il dare credito a persone simili....l'istinto traditore non lo perdi..e come il gatto...quanti animali ucicdeva il mio senza motivo..loro fanno cosi..l'istinto del killer..il traditore e'identico..prima o poi ci ricasca.Io ho rischiato tanto ultimamente..pensi mi sia fermato??assolutamente no..maggiori misure di sicurezza e basta


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai amato un uomo che non esiste.
> Se non sei convinta un motivo ci sarà, non trovi?
> 
> Io direi...
> ...


Faccio mie le parole del Conte, che ha espresso perfettamente quello che penso anch'io.

Aggiungo solo questo: non permettere a nessuno, nemmeno a chi ti ama e si preoccupa per te, di suggerirti quello che devi fare. Tu sei la donna ferita e tradita, tu sei quella che soffre in un momento così delicato, tu sei già la mamma del tuo bambino e sai cos'è giusto per lui. Tuo figlio non potrà mai essere felice se la sua mamma è chiusa in una gabbia. Perciò, prenditi il tuo tempo e sentiti libera di scegliere quello che vuoi davvero. Ne hai ogni diritto.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
> Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
> E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
> Il figlio non conta niente.
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Cosa dicono le mogli quando diventano mamme eh?
Mio caro amico...adesso oltre che mio marito sei anche padre.
Mi aspetto che la famiglia assuma un significato più profondo per te.
In poche parole...basta fare il bamboccione adesso ho bisogno di un uomo al mio fianco che protegga la famiglia.

Ora chi non raccoglie disperde.

Allora se hai un compagno che collabora al mantenimento del figlio ecc..ecc..ecc...è un discorso...
Se invece oltre al bambino hai anche da stare attenta alle sostanze che disperde tuo marito con le donnine, i siti...e balle varie...stai fresca eh?

Fai meglio da sola...
Ehi signori...
Non sono poche, sapete, le donne che fanculizzano il marito...perchè non le aiuta dopo che ci sono figli...
Pare che si sentano tradite nel profondo...no?

O lui mette la testa a posto e si concentra sulla sua famiglia...o è meglio che lei prenda le distanze da lui no?


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Cosa dicono le mogli quando diventano mamme eh?
> Mio caro amico...adesso oltre che mio marito sei anche padre.
> Mi aspetto che la famiglia assuma un significato più profondo per te.
> ...


Eh già.


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> E' difficile superare, ma in questo caso c'è una spinta non da poco....un FIGLIO!
> Ce la puoi fare, resisti e accetta la sua natura....qualcosa di buono ce l'avrà, no? *Concentrati sul bello che ti dà* e su vostro figlio!
> *Sono convinto che è meglio avere lui che crescere tuo figlio da sola, non ho dubbi*.


Sul nero ammetto che in 11 mesi di matrimonio e 5 di gravidanza trovare il bello che quest'uomo ha dato alla sua donna è un'impresa quasi disperata eh. E io in genere sono sempre abbastanza ottimista.

Sul rosso, crescere un figlio non si fa cedendo al meno peggio. L'unico presupposto è fare la scelta che si ritiene giusta, sempre e comunque.


----------



## erab (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
> Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
> E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
> Il figlio non conta niente.
> ...


Ma superare che?
Mio padre, per lo stesso ragionamento, ha dovuto sopportare un padre simile a questo.
Sai com' è finita? che raggiunta la maggiore età ha preso il "vecchio" e ha fatto quello che mia nonna
non ha avuto la forza di fare, l 'ha sbattuto fuori di casa.

Credimi, la mancanza di un padre è un vuoto, la presenza di un pessimo padre è un danno!


----------



## lemon (21 Marzo 2012)

Il problema per me è che la conoscenza che ha di quest'uomo è relativa. Alla fine non è che lui sia cambiato dopo anni, ma si è rivelato un essere spregevole abbastanza in fretta. 
E lei, che è pure incinta, con tutti gli scombussolamenti ormonali del caso che arriveranno, non può farsi così del male trascurando se stessa a favore di un uomo che finora non ha fatto altro che mentire e ha continuato a farlo nonostante la notiza di un figlio in arrivo. 
Se potrà essere una persona diversa lo dimostrerà solo col tempo. 
Io nel frattempo me ne terrei a dovuta distanza, aspettando che sia lui a impegnarsi mentre io cerco di costruirmi una nuova vita che potrebbe essere più serena...


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2012)

Benvenuta.

Consiglio: torna nella casa coniugale. Contatta un avvocato e sbattilo fuori di casa, per il momento. Poi, con calma, se davvero ci tiene a te, tornerà il giorno dopo essere uscito, poi l'altro ancora, e ancora, e ancora, ecc..
Se dopo un anno si dimostrerà davvero cambiato, allora si potrebbe parlare di nuovo di convivenza...altrimenti PEDALAREEEE....


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

*erad*

,





> *la mancanza di un padre è un vuoto, la presenza di un pessimo padre è un danno*!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


Questa parte per me è il nucleo della storia. Apprendo che per vivere da 40 anni da solo, lui ha sui 60 anni. Tu come donna, per poter avere ancora figli, devi avere sui 40. Se ha vissuto davvero 40 da solo, è vero: non si rende conto delle sue responsabilità, non lo farà mai e dovrai prendere o lasciare.

Dall'altra parte vedo che ti stanchi presto degli uomini. Anche tu appari eterno single che all'occasione hai rinunciato per trovare quel qualcosa che sia chiama famiglia, che meglio ora che mai vorrai costruire, costi quel che costi. Niente di male, ma trovo due persone che si sono abituati a fare testa e vita loro per tutta la vita e ora, mettendosi assieme, non trovano i modi per unirsi. Il matrimonio in questo caso è soltanto un'etichetta, la colla non c'è.

L'unica soddisfazione che avrai dalla vita nel tempo a venire, è il figlio, ma cerca di insegnargli i valori reali della vita: vivere è un'avventura che va assaporata fino in fondo, non seguendo falsi ideali (prima mi faccio una carriera, poi la famiglia), ma inseguendo le proprie inclinazioni, rischiare, giocare e fare errori!


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questa parte per me è il nucleo della storia. *Apprendo che per vivere da 40 anni da solo, lui ha sui 60 anni*. Tu come donna, per poter avere ancora figli, devi avere sui 40. Se ha vissuto davvero 40 da solo, è vero: non si rende conto delle sue responsabilità, non lo farà mai e dovrai prendere o lasciare.


Non ci ho mica pensato 
No dico, se così fosse...mollalo 'sto vecchio!!!


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

Certo che una famiglia che riesce anche a giustificare il bambinello con gli argomenti :  _*per 40 anni ha vissuto da solo e non è A B I T U A T O.*.._e mi ci gioco quello che volete che è stata la madre di sto deficente a parlare cosi....




è da scaraventare al muro dopo di lui.


dopo.


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Questa parte per me è il nucleo della storia. Apprendo che per vivere da 40 anni da solo, lui ha sui 60 anni. Tu come donna, per poter avere ancora figli, devi avere sui 40. Se ha vissuto davvero 40 da solo, è vero: non si rende conto delle sue responsabilità, non lo farà mai e dovrai prendere o lasciar*e.
> 
> Dall'altra parte vedo che ti stanchi presto degli uomini. Anche tu appari eterno single che all'occasione hai rinunciato per trovare quel qualcosa che sia chiama famiglia, che meglio ora che mai vorrai costruire, costi quel che costi. Niente di male, ma trovo due persone che si sono abituati a fare testa e vita loro per tutta la vita e ora, mettendosi assieme, non trovano i modi per unirsi. Il matrimonio in questo caso è soltanto un'etichetta, la colla non c'è.
> 
> L'unica soddisfazione che avrai dalla vita nel tempo a venire, è il figlio, ma cerca di insegnargli i valori reali della vita: vivere è un'avventura che va assaporata fino in fondo, non seguendo falsi ideali (prima mi faccio una carriera, poi la famiglia), ma inseguendo le proprie inclinazioni, rischiare, giocare e fare errori!



osservazione attenta.


----------



## Billythekid (21 Marzo 2012)

oddio


la madre ne avrà 250?


----------



## Flavia (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


di cosa ridi?
tu cosa hai capito?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

*volevo precisare*

lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ora capisco molte cose


non credo proprio


----------



## Sabina (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


Nessuno di noi ha una sfera di cristallo purtroppo. Credo di possa anche cambiare un po', ma l'indole di base resta.
Qual'e' il bene del bambino? Crescere in una famiglia serena in cui i genitori si vogliono bene. Più piccoli sono e più e' facile separarsi senza creare grandi sconvolgimenti nella loro vita. Se doveste separarvi lui deve fare il padre, voi continuerete ad essere coppia per vostro figlio anche se separati: una coppia genitoriale.
Non e' una decisione facile, neanche quella di restare assieme che all'apparenza ora e' la più facile.


----------



## Flavia (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio


bhè dipende da quello che ho capito, e da ciò che tu credi che io abbia capito:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si...infatti ho pazienza con lei...*capisco il suo stress*...ci sta si, dai...


è tutta invidia:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> bhè dipende da quello che ho capito, e da ciò che tu credi che io abbia capito:mrgreen:


yawn.divertentissima


----------



## Flavia (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> yawn.divertentissima


felice di averti fatto sorridere


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> felice di averti fatto sorridere


ma se sto piangendo :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se sto piangendo :unhappy:


ma no dai, dimmi che stai piangendo perchè ti stai sbellicando dalle risate


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se sto piangendo :unhappy:



:kiss: su, su Minervina, non fare così-------


----------



## Sabina (21 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Cioè la poligamia è un reato da cretini che non valgono un cazzo?
> Il fatto che lei sia incinta non conta nulla?
> E' più importante preservare l'orgoglio che dare una famiglia completa al nascituro?
> Il figlio non conta niente.
> ...


Padre dovrà esserlo in ogni caso, che si separino o meno. A meno che non rinunci ad esserlo.

Come moglie dico meglio crescere un figlio da sola che avere accanto un uomo che non ha rispetto di me.
Come figlia dico meglio un padre fuori casa e una vita e una madre serena. 
Come donna dico che e' possibile avere di più.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebastra...lei e'sempre stata cosi',anche *a me rimproverava le virgole e gli accent*i,va presa cosi'come e'..in fondo si legge..c'e'stato ben di peggio..Conte docet..*quando arrivai qua'io* scoppio il finimondo..rispetto a quelle maestre li'Minerva era trasgressiva..ahhhhhh...d'altronde i traditi non ci adoranoe ci sta'...giusto??


immotivatamente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, *ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio*, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


Bhé, ora ti tocca a fare i versi biri-biri-biri e dargli il sale, fargli bere dal secchio e stare attento che non si perde nella macchia  ... così magari te lo tieni buono.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> di cosa ridi?
> tu cosa hai capito?


Che Lothar docet!
A me fa sempre scompisciare come posta...


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che Lothar docet!
> A me fa sempre scompisciare come posta...


Anche a me...poi mi ha chiamata Tebastra...che dolce lotharuccio...e poi...la perla...no dico...un uomo un perchè. E gli accenti non sono tutto nella vita dai...


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


hai scritto questa cosa perchè ti senti  ANCHE in colpa...ringrazia la famiglia da parte mia.

amica, tutto puo accadere, se ti è cosi vicino tieni cosi, in certi momenti ti procura nausea? girati dalla parte contraria NE SEI LEGITTIMATA. posso riponderti in base alla mia esperienza: no, non cambiano nel lungo periodo, se uno è una mela a quaranta anni non puo' diventare una pera, e cio' che rafforza questo credo che nasce da una lettura del reale, è rafforzata dal modo in cui queste superficialità accadono.

domani ti dirà :Amore, credimo, l'ho fatto solo perchè ero stressato dai pianti del bambino che di notte non ci fa dormire, e poi tu in questo periodo eri cosi stanca e occupata di lui solo che io mi sono sentito escluso dalla tua vita. questi sono gli argomenti che arriveranno. e la famiglia, la sua, e magari anche la tua, ti staranno intorno a ricordarti che il tuo dovere è quello di fare la madre, la donna puo' tornare in pattumiera.

beh..il discorso è ampio e complesso, ora devo andare a lavorare, altre cose ti voglio dire. e dopo cara. e sii serena, pensa alle cose belle è primavera è cucciolo cresce insieme a te. questo è il miracolo vero. tutto il resto merita altra attenzione. sono cinica. lo so . ma è che di questi deficenti non se ne puo' piu. sanguisughe emotive sino alla fine. prima con le madri, e poi con le compagne.


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bhé, ora ti tocca a fare i versi biri-biri-biri e dargli il sale, fargli bere dal secchio e stare attento che non si perde nella macchia  ... così magari te lo tieni buono.


feroce :mrgreen:

è il minimo.


----------



## tesla (22 Marzo 2012)

effettivamente come poteva pensare di farti soffrire così? sei sua moglie, aspetti un figlio suo, siete sposati da un anno... MA DAI, è OGGETTIVAMENTE impossibile andare a pensare che tradirti con qualche sporcacciona rimorchiata in chat ti potesse far soffrire.............................sono ironica 
oppure ha subito una lobotomia recente?
senti, sono dell'idea che quando un traditore viene scoperto, almeno debba avere gli attributi per ammettere le sue colpe, le sue manchevolezze, i suoi pruriti genitali. 
ovvero, che almeno non CI prenda per il culo ulteriormente, inventando, blandendo, sparando castronerie a più non posso, insultando ANCHE la nostra intelligenza.
è un meschino, nel vero senso della parola e sinceramente fargliela fare franca, mi sembra troppo; tu sei una donna di ben altra caratura, un bel gioiello che sta assieme a un tubero infossato nella bratta.
meglio sola che assieme a questa pochezza d'uomo e per quanti invocano l'importanza della famiglia, dico che "famiglia" non significa accozzaglia di ruoli, padre, madre. bisogna essere degni di questi ruoli, del ruolo di padre e madre.
altrimenti, adios


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


Io credo sia possibile, se davvero prova colpa e vergogna per quello che ha fatto. "Possibile", non "sicuro".
Sta solo a te decidere se vuoi rischiare ancora per una possibilità o meno ed è una decisione che devi prendere pensando a te stessa in primis, solo in seconda battuta al bambino.
Mi spiego meglio...
Ipotesi a) - Torni con lui, lui effettivamente ha capito e non ricasca nello stesso errore, con il tempo tornate ad essere una coppia felice. Risultato: stai bene tu e sta bene il bambino.
Ipotesi b) - Torni con lui, lui effettivamente ha capito e non ricasca nello stesso errore ma tu ormai non riesci più ad amarlo e vivi nel terrore la cosa si ripeta. Risultato: stai male tu e di riflesso sta male il bambino che avverte qualcosa non va.
Ipotesi c) - Torni con lui, lui non ha capito e ti prende per i fondelli, tornando a tradirti. Risultato: stai male tu e sta male il bambino (sia perchè avverte qualcosa non va, sia perchè più avanti dovrà fare i conti con una figura paterna schifosa).
Ipotesi d) - Non torni da lui e cerchi di ricostruirti una vita con il tuo bambino. Risultato: puoi stare male sul momento ma prima o poi il tempo lenisce il dolore, alla fine starai bene. Il bambino anche, avvertirà magari l'assenza di una figura paterna sempre presente ma la tua presenza ed il tuo amore potranno sopperire a questo. Ci saranno magari delle problematiche ma si superano. E se poi trovi un'altra persona più avanti...


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2012)

*Da uomo*

Da uomo mi vergogno del genere maschile.....!!Mi spiace tanto, e prefersco non aggiungere altro!!!!


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi





tesla ha detto:


> è un meschino, nel vero senso della parola e sinceramente fargliela fare franca, mi sembra troppo; tu sei una donna di ben altra caratura, un bel gioiello che sta assieme a un tubero infossato nella bratta.
> meglio sola che assieme a questa pochezza d'uomo e per quanti invocano l'importanza della famiglia, dico che "famiglia" non significa accozzaglia di ruoli, padre, madre. bisogna essere degni di questi ruoli, del ruolo di padre e madre.
> altrimenti, adios


Un bel gioiello che scoperto un tradimento coinvolge tutte le persone che conosce senza tra l'altro ottenere nulla, perchè la stessa famiglia ti invita a passare oltre.
Credo che lui sia una persona sensibile e insicura, un farfallone indubbiamente, come il 70/80% degli uomini d'altronde, niente di strano, ok?
Se poi a 40 anni si comporta così, negando l'evidenza, davvero ci metterà un pò a rendersi conto che non ne ha più 25, e che aspetta un figlio.
Non voglio giustificarlo, vorrei solo che tu possa accettare questa cosa e amarlo in maniera diversa, e più consapevole.
Se tu quando scopri il tradimento lo dici a mamma, la mia deduzione logica è che il tuo atteggiamento non sia stato abbastanza da "donna", ma più da "ragazza" anche in passato.
Sono fidanzato, sono fedele (finora) e lo sono non per moralità ma perchè la mia donna riesce a tenermi in "tensione", mi dà quella femminilità matura che mi riempie e soddisfa, tu sei sicura di aver dato il massimo?
Non voglio accusarti, vorrei solo invitarti a fare un esame di coscienza, perchè se trovi degli errori in te sarà più facile superare tutto questo, sarà un'occasione per crescere, per tutti e 2.
E C'E' UN FIGLIO!!! QUA SEMBRA CHE NON FA DIFFERENZA, INVECE CAMBIA TUTTO!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Non voglio giustificarlo, vorrei solo che tu possa accettare questa cosa e amarlo in maniera diversa, e più consapevole.


Perchè dovrebbe?
Ti sembra il caso?
Quali sono i vantaggi per lei?


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da uomo mi vergogno del genere maschile.....!!Mi spiace tanto, e prefersco non aggiungere altro!!!!


Ecco, in questo momento ti amo.


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> effettivamente come poteva pensare di farti soffrire così? sei sua moglie, aspetti un figlio suo, siete sposati da un anno... MA DAI, è OGGETTIVAMENTE impossibile andare a pensare che tradirti con qualche sporcacciona rimorchiata in chat ti potesse far soffrire.............................sono ironica
> oppure ha subito una lobotomia recente?
> senti, sono dell'idea che quando un traditore viene scoperto, almeno debba avere gli attributi per ammettere le sue colpe, le sue manchevolezze, i suoi pruriti genitali.
> ovvero, che almeno non CI prenda per il culo ulteriormente, inventando, blandendo, sparando castronerie a più non posso, insultando ANCHE la nostra intelligenza.
> ...




hai ragione, questo uomo è un insulto .


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> hai ragione, questo uomo è un insulto .



Lo so che il punto è quello che lui ha fatto a lei.

Ma io sono rimasta scioccata dal fatto che si giustificasse con le amanti usando la moglie....


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe?
> Ti sembra il caso?
> Quali sono i vantaggi per lei?



lei di vantaggi non ne ha. Forse l'unico vantaggio che poco non è , è che la creatura abbia un Padre.


Circa la consapevolezza di questa donna, per favore, abbiate pietà , PER FAVORE? ma che cazzo si richiede ancora alla Donna ? di quale cazzo di consapevolezza si parla ? de che ?


COSA E' RICHIESTO ANCORA DA STA RAGAZZA?

Scusate se mi incazzo, ma sti discorsi mi mandano in bestia.


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe?
> Ti sembra il caso?
> Quali sono i vantaggi per lei?


1) La reazione scomposta che ha avuto evidenzia un coinvolgimento nella storia molto profondo
2) *c'è una famiglia da salvare* 
3) sono sicuro, data la fragilità dimostrata, che rimpiangerebbe a lungo l'assenza del padre di suo figlio


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> 1) La reazione scomposta che ha avuto evidenzia un coinvolgimento nella storia molto profondo
> 2) *c'è una famiglia da salvare*
> 3) sono sicuro, data la fragilità dimostrata, che rimpiangerebbe a lungo l'assenza del padre di suo figlio



1) che reazione scomposta? A me è sembrata fantastica nello smascherarlo usando le seu amanti, e nel, consapevolmente, andarsene.
2) La famiglia possono essere lei e suo figlio, e il padre, da un'altra parte. Se lui non è compagno, se lui non è marito, che razza di famiglia sarebbe? Lei che si fodera gli occhi col prosciutto pur che ci sia un essere con pene in casa? A che pro? Credi che un bimbo non si accorga delle umiliazioni che la madre riceve? Dalle un pò di tempo e vedrai che un uomo nel vero senso della parola lo incontra
3) Quale fragilità dimostrata? Soffrire a certe scoperte è solo normale... e l'assenza di un vero compagno, quella non la rimpiangerebbe ogni giorno guardando un tizio che vive con lei e che non merita la sua stima?


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

PS. CONTE, non ce la l avevo con te, ma con coloro che invocano una maggiore _consapevolezza._

amare con maggiore consapevolezza..


vi tradiscono nel modo piu' subdolo e non lo accettate? donne, acquisite maggiore consapevolezza!!!


Usano la pompa idraulica secondo i loro tempi, usi e costumi sociali ? Donne, cercate di capire se x non era consapevole del male che avrebbe fatto!


Mentono spudoratamente con ognuna in maniera reiterata e impavida? Ma poveri, li hanno disegnati cosi , perchè in realtà ora che piangono sono sinceri.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> 1) La reazione scomposta che ha avuto evidenzia un coinvolgimento nella storia molto profondo
> 2) *c'è una famiglia da salvare*
> 3) sono sicuro, data la fragilità dimostrata, che rimpiangerebbe a lungo l'assenza del padre di suo figlio



Io sono separata.
Ho pianto lacrime di sangue all'idea di non essere riuscita a realizzare per mia figlia la famiglia che avrei voluto darle. Ma rimanere significava farla vivere in un inferno. Nonostante il padre la ami e molto. 
La mia fragilità, che sentivo profonda e quasi insuperabile, ho invece cominciato a superarla quando sono stata lontana dall'influenza di una persona che mi faceva sentire male ogni istante. 
Sto molto meglio ora che sono lontana.
E sì, occuparsi da sole di tutto è faticosissimo. Ma ce la si fa.


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo so che il punto è quello che lui ha fatto a lei.
> 
> Ma io sono rimasta scioccata dal fatto che si giustificasse con le amanti usando la moglie....



ah mbeh...nausica..di questo non ne parliamo proprio...


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono separata.
> Ho pianto lacrime di sangue all'idea di non essere riuscita a realizzare per mia figlia la famiglia che avrei voluto darle. Ma rimanere significava farla vivere in un inferno. Nonostante il padre la ami e molto.
> La mia fragilità, che sentivo profonda e quasi insuperabile, ho invece cominciato a superarla quando sono stata lontana dall'influenza di una persona che mi faceva sentire male ogni istante.
> Sto molto meglio ora che sono lontana.
> E sì, occuparsi da sole di tutto è faticosissimo. Ma ce la si fa.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

Donna in gamba. Brava!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> lei di vantaggi non ne ha. Forse l'unico vantaggio che poco non è , è che la creatura abbia un Padre.
> 
> 
> Circa la consapevolezza di questa donna, per favore, abbiate pietà , PER FAVORE? ma che cazzo si richiede ancora alla Donna ? di quale cazzo di consapevolezza si parla ? de che ?
> ...



I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, no?

Invece lei ha coinvolto tutti, la famiglia di lei, di lui, l'amante.

Ad una donna io richiedo ANCORA riservatezza e dignità, è troppo?

Non condanno la reazione ma la analizzo, è una reazione infantile, potrebbe essere che anche il comportamento da compagna sia stato infantile? Ed in tal caso non sarebbe quasi fisiologico un tradimento?
Se lei avesse avuto sangue freddo nella reazione, si sarebbe dimostrata abbastanza forte da lasciare il marito e crescere un figlio da sola, ma non è questo il caso, e credo che ogni persona debba cercare la propria dimensione, non rincorrere qualcosa che non sarà mai.
Lei lo vuole ancora, dal suo punto di vista si è anche "vendicata" esponendolo al pubblico lubidrio, lui è rimasto e secondo me ci sono tutte le condizioni per essere una famiglia felice.
Poi ripeto, se non si vuole essere traditi bisogna sempre tenere l'uomo "sulla corda" altrimenti, da predatore qual è, andrà in cerca di altre sfide. E' naturale.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> I* panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, no?
> 
> Invece lei ha coinvolto tutti, la famiglia di lei, di lui, l'amante.
> 
> ...


ma tu riesci a immaginare lo stato emotivo di una donna incinta????? 
ma guarda se alla fine le colpe sono di questa povera ragazza


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, no?
> 
> Invece lei ha coinvolto tutti, la famiglia di lei, di lui, l'amante.
> 
> ...


Si conoscono da due anni, sono sposati da uno. Lei è incinta al 5° mese. Caspita lei ci si deve essere messa di impegno per essere così infantile da farsi tradire quando erano appena insieme, e appena scoperto di essere incinta. E lasciamo stare quello che magari non ha scoperto.

A proposito, sai qualcosa degli ormoni impazziti in gravidanza?

Cmq. Dopo che il compagno si fa un viaggio di 700km per giurare davanti a Padre Pio, io un forte senso di ridicolo lo sento, e la dignità la posso anche cercare sotto lo zerbino dei vicini... non la trovo perchè il tal compagno ha dato fondo alle scorte.


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1) che reazione scomposta? A me è sembrata fantastica nello smascherarlo usando le seu amanti, e nel, consapevolmente, andarsene.
> 2) La famiglia possono essere lei e suo figlio, e il padre, da un'altra parte. Se lui non è compagno, se lui non è marito, che razza di famiglia sarebbe? Lei che si fodera gli occhi col prosciutto pur che ci sia un essere con pene in casa? A che pro? Credi che un bimbo non si accorga delle umiliazioni che la madre riceve? Dalle un pò di tempo e vedrai che un uomo nel vero senso della parola lo incontra
> 3) Quale fragilità dimostrata? Soffrire a certe scoperte è solo normale... e l'assenza di un vero compagno, quella non la rimpiangerebbe ogni giorno guardando un tizio che vive con lei e che non merita la sua stima?


Perchè non è un compagno? Perchè è schiavo del suo pene? Ci si può liberare sapete? Basta scoprire cose più importanti.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo so che il punto è quello che lui ha fatto a lei.
> 
> Ma io sono rimasta scioccata dal fatto che si giustificasse con le amanti usando la moglie....


Scioccata addirittura? E perchè? Se uno vuole trombare e basta è chiaro che infarcisce di cazzate le amanti, dov'è la sorpresa? Senza considerare il fatto che per natura un uomo accoppiato è più appetibile di un uomo single, quindi farci leva è un trucchetto, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Perchè non è un compagno? Perchè è schiavo del suo pene? Ci si può liberare sapete? Basta scoprire cose più importanti.
> 
> 
> 
> Scioccata addirittura? E perchè? Se uno vuole trombare e basta è chiaro che infarcisce di cazzate le amanti, dov'è la sorpresa? Senza considerare il fatto che per natura un uomo accoppiato è più appetibile di un uomo single, quindi farci leva è un trucchetto, no?



Personalmente, per me un compagno deve innanzitutto essere un uomo. E un uomo non usa sua moglie per salvarsi la faccia davanti alle amanti. Non continua a prenderla per il culo anche quando è scoperto. Secondo me continua pure a farlo.
Che sia andato a letto con la seconda perchè aveva la sclerosi...   

E ci sono uomini sposati che almeno hanno il coraggio di dire alle amanti: guarda, mi sposo con quella donna, che amo, che mi piace, scusa ciao. E non dicono di essere stati incastrati da una gravidanza.

A me dà l'idea di un uomo assolutamente incapace di affrontare le proprie responsabilità. Le colpe sono sempre degli altri... della moglie rimasta incinta e per questo si è dovuto sposare, della ragazza che ha la sclerosi e per questo se l'è dovuta corcare, della moglie ancra che lo vuole costringere ad avere un figlio.

Ohi.


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

non credo che si debba sempre star lì a pensare e fare le cose per tenersi un uomo...alla fine che senso avrebbe se ciò significherebbe non sentirmi me stessa nel mio essere persona?


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, per me un compagno deve innanzitutto essere un uomo. E un uomo non usa sua moglie per salvarsi la faccia davanti alle amanti. Non continua a prenderla per il culo anche quando è scoperto. Secondo me continua pure a farlo.
> Che sia andato a letto con la seconda perchè aveva la sclerosi...
> 
> E ci sono uomini sposati che almeno hanno il coraggio di dire alle amanti: guarda, mi sposo con quella donna, che amo, che mi piace, scusa ciao. E non dicono di essere stati incastrati da una gravidanza.
> ...


concordo.


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo.


pure io!


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

Ok, c'è un IDEALE di uomo e un IDEALE di donna a cui tendere, ma la realtà è un'altra cosa.

Questa è una situazione specifica: 
- si sono sposati dopo un anno di conoscenza, un pò presto, no? 
- lui trombatore seriale (iscritto alle chat)
- lei scopre il tradimento e lo dice a mamma

Non mi sembra, con tutto il rispetto, che ci siamo di fronte a dei comportamenti virtuosi, anzi c'è evidente debolezza in entrambi.

Poi, taaac, nasce un figlio.

Quale migliore occasione per smettere di fare il cazzone (lui) ed essere una donna più matura (lei)?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> pure io!


idem!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> PS. CONTE, non ce la l avevo con te, ma con coloro che invocano una maggiore _consapevolezza._
> 
> amare con maggiore consapevolezza..
> 
> ...



Ma ti ho capito eh?
Cosa ho detto io in sostanza in questo caso?

Donna
Scappa da quest'uomo eh?

A tutto c'è un limite no?

Meglio crescersi un figlio DA SOLA in santa pacetta...che avere anche chi ti danneggia eh?

Poi cavoli se un figlio nasce...e non c'è papino...come fa poi a soffrirne?
Soffrirebbe se si trova papino lì, ma che poi sparisce eh?

Ma porco can...
Lui può salvarsi...
Ma deve FARE per questa donna...
Non solo DIRE...mi dispiace...

A parlare siamo tutti capaci...

ma se un uomo VUOLE mostrare NEI fatti cosa vale...
Ha mille e più occasioni no?

E credimi ci sono anche quelli che mettono la testa a posto...
Proprio quel giorno che si trovano in braccio quella creatura!

Per altri la creatura è funzionale a:
Ah desso ha un bambino da accudire...quindi posso fare ancor di più quello che voglio eh?

Ricorda cosa insegnavano le nostre nonne...
Ehi nipotino...vedo che la tua mogliettina sta per scappare...tu dalle un figlio così poi non scappa più...
QUesto insegnavano le nonne di un tempo!

Poi sono sposati da 11 mesi...e non undici anni...

Porcasso can...
Se il risveglio si vede dal mattino...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, no?
> 
> Invece lei ha coinvolto tutti, la famiglia di lei, di lui, l'amante.
> 
> ...


Ma nel rosso...ma dei su...ancora con sti luoghi comuni eh?
E allora qui dentro tutti i mariti che si sono sempre comportati bene e sono stati traditi...cos'è colpa loro...perchè hanno trattato troppo bene la loro moglie ma dai andiamo su...cosa scrivi su...


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel rosso...ma dei su...ancora con sti luoghi comuni eh?
> E allora qui dentro tutti i mariti che si sono sempre comportati bene e sono stati traditi...cos'è colpa loro...perchè hanno trattato troppo bene la loro moglie ma dai andiamo su...cosa scrivi su...


quoto! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Perchè non è un compagno? Perchè è schiavo del suo pene? Ci si può liberare sapete? Basta scoprire cose più importanti.
> 
> 
> 
> Scioccata addirittura? E perchè? Se uno vuole trombare e basta è chiaro che infarcisce di cazzate le amanti, dov'è la sorpresa? Senza considerare il fatto che per natura un uomo accoppiato è più appetibile di un uomo single, quindi farci leva è un trucchetto, no?


COme mai? Ma me la spieghi questa?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Ok, c'è un IDEALE di uomo e un IDEALE di donna a cui tendere, ma la realtà è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Questa è una situazione specifica:
> - si sono sposati dopo un anno di conoscenza, un pò presto, no?
> ...


Ogni giorno della nostra fottutissima vita è una grande occasione per comportarci bene, reagire con amore alle situazioni, o fare cazzate eh?

Allora io se fossi lei...direi...
Intanto va fanculo

Torna quando sei diventato un uomo sincero e responsabile carino...

Ma dei su...

Ma quale donna è così cretina da far famiglia con un bugiardo cronico eh?

Ma di rendi conto di quanto male vivrebbe?

Ma non esistono grandi occasioni una volta nella vita eh?
Ma tantissime quotidiane piccole occasioni in cui ogni minuto è buono per compiere FATTI che parlino...dell'amore che proviamo...XD...

Lassa perdere gli ideali...
Qua una povera donna deve affrontare delle crudissime realtà eh?

Di cosa le parliamo degli Ideali?
Aspetta che nasca...
Ci pensa lui a parlare degli Ideali...spece quando ha fame...o ha la colichetta..o il cagotto...ecc..ecc..ecc..

O quando non ha nessuna voglia di dormire...


----------



## erab (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Un bel gioiello che scoperto un tradimento coinvolge tutte le persone che conosce senza tra l'altro ottenere nulla, perchè la stessa famiglia ti invita a passare oltre.
> Credo che lui sia una persona sensibile e insicura, un farfallone indubbiamente, come il 70/80% degli uomini d'altronde, niente di strano, ok?
> Se poi a 40 anni si comporta così, negando l'evidenza, davvero ci metterà un pò a rendersi conto che non ne ha più 25, e che aspetta un figlio.
> Non voglio giustificarlo, vorrei solo che tu possa accettare questa cosa e amarlo in maniera diversa, e più consapevole.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se dicessi una cosa del genere a mia mogie mi farebbe la permanente furia di schiaffi!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

erab ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se dicessi una cosa del genere a mia mogie mi farebbe la permanente furia di schiaffi!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La mia direbbe...adesso te la do...con la stessa velocità. passione. cura...ecc..ecc..con cui tu passi l'aspirapolvere...adesso te la dò sbuffando e imprecando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Ok, c'è un IDEALE di uomo e un IDEALE di donna a cui tendere, ma la realtà è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Questa è una situazione specifica:
> - si sono sposati dopo un anno di conoscenza, un pò presto, no?
> ...



Un anno di CONVIVENZA a mio parere è un tempo adatto per conoscersi, tra due adulti vicino ai 40,* se *uno dei due non tralascia di comunicare piccoli particolari come quello di essere amante di chat e sesso con altre. Cosa che lui ha fatto.
Si sposano, lei rimane incinte e *dopo* scopre i piccoli particolari di cui sopra.

Dove è la debolezza e l'immaturità di lei?
Ricordati, ancora, che una donna incinta può essere soggetta ad ormoni come una sindrome premestruale alla decima potenza. Atti esagerati sono normali, non necessariamente indice di immaturità.


----------



## tesla (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> 1) La reazione scomposta che ha avuto evidenzia un coinvolgimento nella storia molto profondo
> 2) *c'è una famiglia da salvare*
> 3) sono sicuro, data la fragilità dimostrata, che rimpiangerebbe a lungo l'assenza del padre di suo figlio


una famiglia da salvare???? questi mi sembrano discorsi da parroco del 1800. la famiglia lui non la deve salvare? quello stronzo lì? il mazzo se lo deve fare lei e inghiottire fango? ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2012)

*Come*

Come sempre...ho una visione più drastica della vostra.....!!Immaturità????ma scherziamo vero?Lui è un criminale...un pezzo di merda....una chiavica....non si mette al mondo un figlio con questa postura mentale da ebbete....e non venite a dire che può succedere....!!!A lei addebito poco....sarà infantile come dite voi...ma il prezzo che sta pagando è troppo alto....!!Adesso mi raccomando giù con le critiche Ad oscuro sulla sua insensibilità,sulla sua inflessibilità,e poi ci tocca leggere ste merdate simili!!!!!Questo uomo....vabbè sta merda non dovrebbe stare al mondo...complòimenti vivissimi ai genitori e a quelle tre teste di minchia che danno credibilità ad un essere simile!!!


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, no?
> 
> Invece lei ha coinvolto tutti, la famiglia di lei, di lui, l'amante.
> 
> ...




_PREDATORE_...HAI IL CORAGGIO DI LICENZIARE STA STORIA COSI...POVERO PREDATORE SI è TROVATO UNA INFANTILE E QUINDI COSTRETTO A TRADIRE.


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

erab ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se dicessi una cosa del genere a mia mogie mi farebbe la permanente furia di schiaffi!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E farebbe bene!:mrgreen: bell'orsetto.


----------



## Billythekid (22 Marzo 2012)

scusate, ho scritto di fretta e ho fatto un casino di errori.


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

mi sfugge il senso del forum

aiutare gli altri o imporre il proprio pensiero?

L'ospite che ha aperto il topic mi ha trasmesso senso di solitudine e la sensazione di essersi persa.

Quindi io credo sia giusto dirle: fermati, ragiona, renditi conto di quello che hai fatto, di quello che sta per succedere e di quello che vorresti.

Per me lei vorrebbe rimanere con lui, ma non riesce più a fidarsi, quindi il mio aiuto e darle argomenti a cui aggrapparsi per ricominciare a credere nel loro amore.

Questo, da novizio quale sono, credo debba essere lo spirito del forum.
Aderire alle esigenze di chi posta immedesimandosi il più possibile.

Ora uno che rimorchia sulle chat è abbastanza immaturo, no? Per cui non si può sperare che il pargoletto lo illumini?

NO! E' UNO STRONZO MESCHINO, LASCIALO E RIFATTI UNA VITA.
bah.

Del figlio non gliene frega niente a nessuno, rimango basito dalla leggerezza con cui dite che non avrà problemi senza un padre, che un padre così è meglio perderlo che trovarlo....
Dalle vostre analisi sembra che il fatto che lei sia incinta non è rilevante, lui è uno stronzo e basta.

Questo sciagurato è solo uno che ha un vizietto e si è fatto tanare. E' molto meno pericoloso di chi instaura rapporti veri e propri alternativi alla famiglia, invece lui mi sembra più interessato alla carne che allo spirito.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


Certo che può cambiare. Il ravvedimento è contemplato, bisogna solo scoprire di che pasta sia fatto tuo marito. E tu proprio questo stai cercando di capire. Ben conscia che è difficile che un uomo riesca a cambiare la sua natura, sai anche che la cosa è possibile. Ma tutto dipende dalla sua intelligenza e da quanto sia in grado di comprendere il significato delle sue azioni.

Vi siete sposati molto presto, non è una critica. Se cosi è stato è perchè, probabilmente, lui è stato convincente, tanto da farti decidere di programmare una famiglia. Forse l'unica forzatura, nel tuo caso, potrebbe essere stata l'impellenza, data la tua età, di avere anche un bambino.

Cosi hai conosciuto un uomo che dalla sua aveva una seconda esistenza, tu eri a conoscenza solo della prima che, ne sono convinto, per farti compiere il grande passo, era più che dignitosa e tale da essere per te convincente.

Era autentica quell'unica versione di lui che conoscevi prima? La risposta potrebbe essere SI, dico potrebbe e rappresenterebbe l'unico tuo appiglio per poter pensare di dare una qualsivoglia altra possibilità a quello che dovrebbe essere il padre di tuo figlio.

Concordo con chi ti ha detto che si tratta di immaturità, ed è proprio quella componente che può portare un uomo a credere di poter vivere una vita parallela e a non rendersi conto conto di aver scisso la prima dalla seconda non pensando minimamente che tutti i suoi comportamenti ricoprono la stessa, sua, esistenza.

Pensare di poter mantenere una condotta condivisa mentre se ne conduce un'altra del tutto personale non può che essere da immaturi. Ed è questo l'unico aspetto che mi fa credere che lui realmente non si sia reso conto, finora, delle possibili conseguenze dei suoi comportamenti. Le tue speranze possono fare appello solo a questo, come una sorta di attenuante.

Se avrà la forza di cambiare, probabilmente, ti toverai nella situazione di dover accudire due bambini e non uno. Infatti, come vedi, dal suo essere spavaldo sembra essere divenuto una pecorella smarrita. E' la contraddizione che attesta la sua immaturità.

In definitiva si tratta di un uomo, con molta probabilità, ancora plasmabile. Dipende da te, ma molto dipende anche dalle sue capacità. Tu qui hai descritto tuo marito per la sua seconda vita, i giudizi che ottieni sono limitati solo a quella. Ma la speranza che lui cambi è legata all'uomo che hai anche creduto che fosse, a quella versione di se che ha pensato di offrirti mentre per compensare il suo egoismo infantile conduceva una vita che ora fatichi a comprendere. Forse c'è poco da capire e questa sarebbe la tua fortuna in un momento che ora ti appare, giustamente, catastrofico.


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> una famiglia da salvare???? questi mi sembrano discorsi da parroco del 1800. la famiglia lui non la deve salvare? quello stronzo lì? il mazzo se lo deve fare lei e inghiottire fango? ma fammi il piacere.


Perchè, nel 2012 la famiglia non conta più?


erab ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se dicessi una cosa del genere a mia mogie mi farebbe la permanente furia di schiaffi!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cioè se le dici che per te è importante avere la sensazione di conquistarla ogni volta, ti prenderebbe a schiaffi?



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel rosso...ma dei su...ancora con sti luoghi comuni eh?
> E allora qui dentro tutti i mariti che si sono sempre comportati bene e sono stati traditi...cos'è colpa loro...perchè hanno trattato troppo bene la loro moglie ma dai andiamo su...cosa scrivi su...


Dipende da tante cose, i 2 motivi principali sono: 1) moglie allegra 2) calo di attenzioni



contepinceton ha detto:


> COme mai? Ma me la spieghi questa?


Per istinto una femmina tende ad essere attratta più facilmente da un maschio accoppiato, perchè questo è già stato approvato e quindi è ok. Semplice istinto naturale.


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Del figlio non gliene frega niente a nessuno, rimango basito dalla leggerezza con cui dite che non avrà problemi senza un padre, che un padre così è meglio perderlo che trovarlo....
> Dalle vostre analisi sembra che il fatto che lei sia incinta non è rilevante, lui è uno stronzo e basta.


Il fatto sia incinta è rilevante ma non può essere fattore di scelta. Crescere senza un padre (o meglio, senza un padre presente a casa) comporta una serie di problematiche, è vero... ma sono più grandi quelle o il crescere in una famiglia spaccata? Ci sono tante persone che sono cresciute in famiglie divorziate o senza uno dei genitori perchè è venuto a mancare, e sono belle persone. Dall'altra parte abbiamo tante persone cresciute in famiglie dove qualcosa non funzionava, cresciute basando la propria percezione della figura maschile (o femminile) sulla base di quanto osservato in casa, prendendola come metro di paragone o come figura da emulare... e poi diventate esattamente come le persone il cui esempio non andava seguito.
Un rapporto si recupera perchè lo si vuole, perchè ci si crede e perchè esistono i presupposti per salvarlo, non perchè "si dovrebbe" secondo una qualche distorta morale o per terzi.
Lei al figlio deve amore, cure e protezione, oltre ad una educazione al meglio delle sue possibilità. A se stessa deve lo stare bene per poter fare tutte queste cose. Se lo stare bene include il ricostruire (o tentare di ricostruire) il rapporto... ben venga. Se lo stare bene include il mandare a quel paese il traditore... ben venga anche questo. Ma è LEI che deve stare bene perchè solo così potrà far stare bene il figlio in arrivo.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Perchè, nel 2012 la famiglia non conta più?
> 
> 
> Cioè se le dici che per te è importante avere la sensazione di conquistarla ogni volta, ti prenderebbe a schiaffi?
> ...


 ma che dici!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Perchè, nel 2012 la famiglia non conta più?
> 
> 
> Cioè se le dici che per te è importante avere la sensazione di conquistarla ogni volta, ti prenderebbe a schiaffi?
> ...


Vorrei, se posso, chiederti qual'è la tua esperienza di matrimonio e di famiglia... perchè quello che dici esula da ogni esperienza che ho fatto io o della quale ho mai sentito narrare.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei, se posso, chiederti qual'è la tua esperienza di matrimonio e di famiglia... perchè quello che dici esula da ogni esperienza che ho fatto io o della quale ho mai sentito narrare.


Mai sentito narrare di accoppiamenti Piero Angela?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 40 anni e nn 60, io ne ho quasi 37...è difficile dire cosa provo, solo tanto dolore...lui, di contro,sta sempre accanto a me e sembra un'altra persona..prima era un po' spavaldo, ora sembra una pecora con il campanaccio, come lo definisce mio fratello...ammetto di essere stressante con lui..non so se uomini del genere avvertano i sensi di colpa, ma lui sembra provarne...ammette con un'ingenuità che mi innervosisce, di non aver mai pensato alle conseguenze dei suoi gesti, che non voleva farmi soffrire così e che mai più accadrà una cosa del genere...io ovviamente non credo ad una parola..mi ha scongiurato di aspettare almeno fino alla nascita del bambino e di osservare..non chiede di essere amato ma di poter dimostrare il suo pentimento e il suo amore..dice di non aver capito cosa significava stare con una persona e, soporattutto, di non aver capito subito che in me stava crescendo una creatura..quando ho fatto l'ecografia la settimana scorsa ha pianto, ho visto che si asciugava le lacrime e poi ha portato la mia mano sul viso affinchè le sentissi...il padre insiste nel dire che se è arrivato a 39 anni senza sposarsi, se non avesse provato dei veri sentimenti non l'avrebbe di certo fatto...questo è vero, avrebbe smollato me con qualche altra invenzione..ma vi chiedo: il traditore scoperto che causa una simile tragedia familiare, avverte sensi di colpa?? può cambiare?? o è solo una stupida speranza?


Adesso capisco meglio la vostra fretta nello sposarvi, dopo così poco tempo. Senti cara... per cortesia... non provare pena per lui, non è il caso, anche i coccodrilli piangono. Hai scoperto in definitiva che tu non conosci quest'uomo, il fatto di essertelo sposata e aspettare un figlio da lui non cambia questo stato di cose. Il matrimonio probabilmente è stato un errore, il figlio sicuramente no. Perchè ha te come madre, e comunque si possa rivelare il padre, avrà sempre te. Altra cosa è costituire una famiglia con quell'uomo... e poi accorgerti di come è realmente tra qualche anno. Tieni conto che ti ha dimostrato di essere una persona meschina, oltre che un traditore, e che il carattere di un uomo difficilmente cambia a 40 anni.  Per cui io ne starei lontana... in attesa di conoscerlo veramente, poi prenderei una decisione. Condivido in pieno le osservazioni del Conte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mai sentito narrare di accoppiamenti Piero Angela?


Sì... colpa mia che credevo che il matrimonio fosse altro forse.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Marzo 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che può cambiare. Il ravvedimento è contemplato, bisogna solo scoprire di che pasta sia fatto tuo marito. E tu proprio questo stai cercando di capire. Ben conscia che è difficile che un uomo riesca a cambiare la sua natura, sai anche che la cosa è possibile. Ma tutto dipende dalla sua intelligenza e da quanto sia in grado di comprendere il significato delle sue azioni.
> 
> Vi siete sposati molto presto, non è una critica. Se cosi è stato è perchè, probabilmente, lui è stato convincente, tanto da farti decidere di programmare una famiglia. Forse l'unica forzatura, nel tuo caso, potrebbe essere stata l'impellenza, data la tua età, di avere anche un bambino.
> 
> ...




L'uomo che ho conosciuto e del quale mi sono innamorata, era comprensivo, dolce e pieno di premure. Vissuto in una famiglia problematica, ha cambiato la sua vita ritrasferendosi nella casa materna quando il padre abbandonò la madre per andare a convivere con un'altra donna. La madre è una persona fredda ed insensibile che ha abbandonato il figlio il giorno del nostro matrimonio e non si è mai interessata a chiedere del bambino in arrivo. Ha interrotto i rapporti con madre e sorella che, a sua volta, ha un matrimonio problematico rappresentato da separazioni e riavvicinamenti. In pratica, non ha mai avuto una vera famiglia. ricordo che il giorno del nostro matrimonio, la sua unica preoccupazione fui io. Scelsi di sposarmi nel paese di lui ed ovviamente obbligai tutti i miei invitati a fare km, organizzò per loro un rinfresco di accoglienza affinchè tutto fosse perfetto per me. Sposavamo alle 16 e alle 15 era ancora fuori il mio giardino ad accertarsi che tutto procedesse per il meglio. Lui non sapeva dove andare, la madre non lo invitò a vestirsi a casa sua, nè tantomeno il padre. Lui decise di andare dalla compagna del padre ( grande donna che rinunciò a partecipare alla cerimonia onde evitare discussioni con la madre di lui) ed uscì di casa solo come un cane. Passò a prendere la madre che si limitò ad accompagnarlo sull'altare. Ricordo che quel giorno piangeva come un bambino e le sue parole, stringendomi la mano, furono:"ce l'abbiamo fatta!!". Mi è sempre stato accanto, mi ha accudito, sapeva che per lavoro uscivo all'alba e rientravo distrutta, per evitarmi delle fatiche puliva e cucinava. Attenzioni non mi sono mancate. Nella vita si è realizzato da solo facendo grandi cose. Ma ho sempre creduto che non abbia una personalità forte come vuole far credere. Dinanzi agli altri appare spavaldo, sicuro, saccente, ma credo che alla fine sia solo un insicuro. Si è lasciato condizionare e si è buttato a capofitto in progetti impegnativi e pericolosi. Molti sono andati in porto rendendogli economicamente. I soldi guadagnati sono stati sempre investiti in altre operazioni, alcune delle quali, assurde.Parlando con lui negli ultimi tempi, ha ammesso di avere sempre avvertito un senso di inferiorità nei mei confronti,forse perchè mi ritiene  più bella di lui attirando l'attenzione degli uomini, o forse per la mia educazione. Inoltre, ha sempre voluto dimostrare di poter fare e darmi tutto. Ad un certo punto, si è trovato a vivere la frustrazione per non aver raggiunto determinati obiettivi.Non ha mai nemmeno avuto il coraggio di dire che, determinati progetti di vita, erano troppo ambiziosi o che provasse fatica e paura nella realizzazione.Secondo la sua idea, dovevo vivere sotto una campana di vetro e non preoccuparmi di nulla. Oggi l'atteggiamento è diverso. Non abbiamo rinunciato a quel progetto, ma stiamo lavorando insieme affinchè si realizzi, è qualcosa che andrà a nostro figliggi, non ha remore nel confessare le sue paure o i suoi dubbi. Oggi ascolta le mie perplessità un tempo etichettate come "stati ansiosi". Un tempo lo innervosiva ammettere di avere torto e di non aver ben valutato qualcosa, oggi, con difficoltà, riesce ad ammetterlo.Le cure e le attenzioni ci sono. Ha persino il terrore del tel, abbiamo eliminato il pc e quando esce mi porta con sè anche per lavoro ( sono in maternità e lui è libero professionista).Da quando sono ritornata a casa dei miei, ogni volta che chiama mi chiede di tornare,ma trovo sempre qualcosa che mi innervosisce e lo mando al diavolo. E' difficile, casa mia dista da quella dei miei genitori 1 ora di macchina. In quel paese sono sola, ho solo i parenti di lui, anzi, per inciso il padre perchè la madre non la vedo dal giorno del matrimonio.


----------



## JON (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'uomo che ho conosciuto e del quale mi sono innamorata, era comprensivo, dolce e pieno di premure. Vissuto in una famiglia problematica, ha cambiato la sua vita ritrasferendosi nella casa materna quando il padre abbandonò la madre per andare a convivere con un'altra donna. La madre è una persona fredda ed insensibile che ha abbandonato il figlio il giorno del nostro matrimonio e non si è mai interessata a chiedere del bambino in arrivo. Ha interrotto i rapporti con madre e sorella che, a sua volta, ha un matrimonio problematico rappresentato da separazioni e riavvicinamenti. In pratica, non ha mai avuto una vera famiglia. ricordo che il giorno del nostro matrimonio, la sua unica preoccupazione fui io. Scelsi di sposarmi nel paese di lui ed ovviamente obbligai tutti i miei invitati a fare km, organizzò per loro un rinfresco di accoglienza affinchè tutto fosse perfetto per me. Sposavamo alle 16 e alle 15 era ancora fuori il mio giardino ad accertarsi che tutto procedesse per il meglio. Lui non sapeva dove andare, la madre non lo invitò a vestirsi a casa sua, nè tantomeno il padre. Lui decise di andare dalla compagna del padre ( grande donna che rinunciò a partecipare alla cerimonia onde evitare discussioni con la madre di lui) ed uscì di casa solo come un cane. Passò a prendere la madre che si limitò ad accompagnarlo sull'altare. Ricordo che quel giorno piangeva come un bambino e le sue parole, stringendomi la mano, furono:"ce l'abbiamo fatta!!". Mi è sempre stato accanto, mi ha accudito, sapeva che per lavoro uscivo all'alba e rientravo distrutta, per evitarmi delle fatiche puliva e cucinava. Attenzioni non mi sono mancate. Nella vita si è realizzato da solo facendo grandi cose. Ma ho sempre creduto che non abbia una personalità forte come vuole far credere. Dinanzi agli altri appare spavaldo, sicuro, saccente, ma credo che alla fine sia solo un insicuro. Si è lasciato condizionare e si è buttato a capofitto in progetti impegnativi e pericolosi. Molti sono andati in porto rendendogli economicamente. I soldi guadagnati sono stati sempre investiti in altre operazioni, alcune delle quali, assurde.Parlando con lui negli ultimi tempi, ha ammesso di avere sempre avvertito un senso di inferiorità nei mei confronti,forse perchè mi ritiene  più bella di lui attirando l'attenzione degli uomini, o forse per la mia educazione. Inoltre, ha sempre voluto dimostrare di poter fare e darmi tutto. Ad un certo punto, si è trovato a vivere la frustrazione per non aver raggiunto determinati obiettivi.Non ha mai nemmeno avuto il coraggio di dire che, determinati progetti di vita, erano troppo ambiziosi o che provasse fatica e paura nella realizzazione.Secondo la sua idea, dovevo vivere sotto una campana di vetro e non preoccuparmi di nulla. Oggi l'atteggiamento è diverso. Non abbiamo rinunciato a quel progetto, ma stiamo lavorando insieme affinchè si realizzi, è qualcosa che andrà a nostro figliggi, non ha remore nel confessare le sue paure o i suoi dubbi. Oggi ascolta le mie perplessità un tempo etichettate come "stati ansiosi". Un tempo lo innervosiva ammettere di avere torto e di non aver ben valutato qualcosa, oggi, con difficoltà, riesce ad ammetterlo.Le cure e le attenzioni ci sono. Ha persino il terrore del tel, abbiamo eliminato il pc e quando esce mi porta con sè anche per lavoro ( sono in maternità e lui è libero professionista).Da quando sono ritornata a casa dei miei, ogni volta che chiama mi chiede di tornare,ma trovo sempre qualcosa che mi innervosisce e lo mando al diavolo. E' difficile, casa mia dista da quella dei miei genitori 1 ora di macchina. In quel paese sono sola, ho solo i parenti di lui, anzi, per inciso il padre perchè la madre non la vedo dal giorno del matrimonio.


Il fatto che avessi omesso tutto questo la dice lunga sul tuo dolore. Capisco quanto la tua delusione sia amplificata dalla disillusione. Ma, forse ora azzardo, l'uomo che conoscevi era autentico. Oggi scopri anche le sue debolezze e vedo che hai già analizzato il suo percorso.

Era spavaldo? Tentava solo di mascherare la sua insicurezza. Il bisogno irrinunciabile di dimostrare quanto valesse, i suoi passi arditi in ambito lavorativo, non sono altro che azioni tese ad esorcizzare la sua insicurezza. Tutto questo rende anche più comprensibile la sua ricerca di conferme in ambito sessuale.

Te l'ho detto, è un uomo in definitiva, ancora plasmabile. E' un paradosso, ma quello che credevi che lui fosse in realtà lo era davvero. Forse peccava di narcisismo nel tentativo di celare le sue insicurezze.

Ma perchè disse "ce l'abbiamo fatta!!" ? Da dove nasce l'avversione della madre?


----------



## MrMind (22 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei, se posso, chiederti qual'è la tua esperienza di matrimonio e di famiglia... perchè quello che dici esula da ogni esperienza che ho fatto io o della quale ho mai sentito narrare.


La mia esperienza è felice, i miei sono sposati da 30 anni e si riempiono di attenzioni come 2 adolescenti, io sto per andare a convivere per la seconda volta e mi impegno a non dare nulla per scontato, giorno dopo giorno.

Forse non mi sono spiegato, il riferimento al maggior fascino  dell'uomo accoppiato è per giustificare il traditore in questione quando  "utilizzava" la moglie per circuire le amanti, poi se mi dite che non  c'è alcuna differenza sullo charme che emana un uomo che va in giro da  solo ed un altro che va in giro con una bella donna, vabbè, questione di  punti di vista.

Comunque la cosa più importante è il SENTIMENTO che tu provi per lui, e che lui prova per te.

Per me le scappatelle seriali sono un qualcosa di così insulso e superficiale che si può rinunciare, soprattutto per raggiungere una maggiore maturità e consapevolezza di voi (e di sè). Quindi puoi credere alla sua redenzione, può succedere.

Se tu lo vuoi ancora, e tanto, non permettere all'orgoglio di accecarti la mente ed inibirti il cuore.

Lasciati andare


----------



## Eliade (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, per me un compagno deve innanzitutto essere un uomo. E un uomo non usa sua moglie per salvarsi la faccia davanti alle amanti. Non continua a prenderla per il culo anche quando è scoperto. Secondo me continua pure a farlo.
> Che sia andato a letto con la seconda perchè aveva la sclerosi...
> 
> E ci sono uomini sposati che almeno hanno il coraggio di dire alle amanti: guarda, mi sposo con quella donna, che amo, che mi piace, scusa ciao. E non dicono di essere stati incastrati da una gravidanza.
> ...


Quotone!!!!! :up:


----------



## tesla (22 Marzo 2012)

quindi la famiglia deve esistere solo per lei? 
sono atterrita da questo fascio di luoghi comuni, belle parole e sentenze soffuse d'incenso


per inciso, è meglio niente padre, che una MERDA di padre


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per inciso, è meglio niente padre, che una MERDA di padre


Letto,firmato e sottolineato.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*Una Donna*

Sa crescere tranquillamente un figlio da se!

Ho un' amica che dopo il parto ha scoperto che il suo ammmore la cornificava,le ha dato una due ,tre possibilita';ha pianto ed è diventata piu' forte e bella ,i suoi occhi hanno acquisito una luce nuova ed è diventata una Mammma stupenda!

Ora il suo ragazzo è grande sereno,felice e spensierato e lei?

Lei ringrazia dio ridendo e talvolta dice:

SE PENSO A QUANTO HO PIANTO MI VIENE DA RIDERE !!!

Non perdi un cazzo goditi il pupo/a e vedrai che la vita ti sorridera' .

Auguroni bella!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*dimenticavo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sa crescere tranquillamente un figlio da se!
> 
> Ho un' amica che dopo il parto ha scoperto che il suo ammmore la cornificava,le ha dato una due ,tre possibilita';ha pianto ed è diventata piu' forte e bella ,i suoi occhi hanno acquisito una luce nuova ed è diventata una Mammma stupenda!
> 
> ...



Ora,dopo anni, sta con un Uomo che sta simpatico pure a me (cosa difficile) che l'adora e ha con il suo bambino un bel rapporto di amicizia e condivisione.

forza e coraggio che la vita le bela!!!!!


blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> La mia esperienza è felice, i miei sono sposati da 30 anni e si riempiono di attenzioni come 2 adolescenti, io sto per andare a convivere per la seconda volta e mi impegno a non dare nulla per scontato, giorno dopo giorno.
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegato, il riferimento al maggior fascino dell'uomo accoppiato è per giustificare il traditore in questione quando "utilizzava" la moglie per circuire le amanti, poi se mi dite che non c'è alcuna differenza sullo charme che emana un uomo che va in giro da solo ed un altro che va in giro con una bella donna, vabbè, questione di punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Vedi... a volte uno pensa di provare un sentimento per una persona, tale da poter pensare di formare una famiglia, perchè crede di condividere con quella persona una serie di valori. Ma se ti accorgi che non è così, e in questo il tradimento in sè ha un peso relativo, allora devi rivedere le tue posizioni, perchè una famiglia non la puoi costituire. I suoi tradimenti seriali sono la cosa meno grave della vicenda, secondo me, specie se decontestualizzati.


----------



## JON (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi... a volte uno pensa di provare un sentimento per una persona, tale da poter pensare di formare una famiglia, perchè crede di condividere con quella persona una serie di valori. Ma se ti accorgi che non è così, e in questo il tradimento in sè ha un peso relativo, allora devi rivedere le tue posizioni, perchè una famiglia non la puoi costituire. I suoi tradimenti seriali sono la cosa meno grave della vicenda, secondo me, specie se decontestualizzati.


Il fatto che mi lascia più perplesso di questa storia sono i tempi in cui essa si svolge. E' difficile trovare attenuanti per una persona che in piena fase di costruzione di un rapporto trovi il tempo e la voglia di percorrere una strada parallela e alternativa.

Eppure, forse, proprio per questo le azioni del marito potrebbero essere valutate meno drasticamente. Ciò non toglie la gravità di quelle azioni e soprattutto non può costituire un motivo di riconciliazione se lei non se la sente di andare oltre.

" Mi è sempre stato accanto, mi ha accudito, sapeva che per lavoro uscivo all'alba e rientravo distrutta, per evitarmi delle fatiche puliva e cucinava."

Parte dei valori condivisi sono ancora integri e forti ma sono irrimediabilmente compromessi dal comportamento infantile e dalla rivelazione di lui. Questa è la situazione del momento. Un uomo che crede di dover dimostrare e dare il meglio di se che vive il tutto come un dovere. Un insicuro appunto e lei questo l'ho ha capito, ma la sua è un insicurezza che deriva da un'idea incontrollata di infallibiltà che lo spinge a cercare conferme ovunque. Dal semplice rapportarsi con gli altri fino al cercare relazioni sessuali mentre, al contempo, vede sua moglie come un individuo da tenere sotto una campana di vetro cercando di garantirle sicurezza. Un uomo alla continua ricerca di conferme, che nel frattempo non ha seminato solo male, reo di un potpourri avventato un po' come i suoi progetti impossibili.

Tutto questo lei lo ha assecondato, com'è giusto che una moglie faccia per suo marito. Ma, nonostante i tentativi di fargli notare le sue perplessità, allo stesso tempo assumeva una posizione troppo tollerante e poco critica sottacendo i segnali, anche marcati, delle sue incoerenze. Insomma, lui ha avuto carta bianca, in questo contesto ha mosso i suoi passi mentre pensava di avere il pieno controllo delle sue azioni e della moglie.

Il marito, in pratica, va rieducato ma è proprio questo che lei stenta ad accettare. Di certo non era nei suoi piani considerare una eventualita del genere, anche se credo che in passato abbia sottaciuto segnali importanti sulla inadeguatezza del marito che oggi ammette il suo senso di inferiorità di sicuro amplificato dalle sue paure.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

Cara autrice del 3d,
ti chiedo scusa se ho parlato tanto male di tuo marito.
Dopo aver letto i tuoi post successivi, mi spiace di essermi lasciata andare a toni senza mezzi toni.

Non so che cosa deciderai di fare, certo devi poter stare bene tu, altrimenti nulla potrà andare bene.

Ma se guardi il tuo uomo e vedi qualcuno che ha voluto e vuole ferocemente una famiglia, e si è, da sciocco, da sciocco maschio che deve dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno, ficcato in tali e tanti casini da volerne uscire, almeno con la testa, con altrettanto sciocche e stupide relazioncine da 4 soldi...
Bè, se è così che la vedi, penso che possa essere così.

Io non conosco tuo marito, e tu si. 

Non so che dire... solo in bocca al lupo, e un abbraccio.
Ascolta te stessa e non le persone che ti dicono questo o quello.


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e spero di poter trarre da questa discussione qualche spunto di riflessione. Due anni fa la mia vita era completamente diversa, ero fidanzata con un uomo splendido ma per il quale non provavo più nulla. Incontrai il mio attuale marito che mi corteggiò. Fui corretta, lascai il primo ed iniziai a frequentare il secondo. Dopo qualche tempo abbiamo iniziato a convivere e dopo un anno di convivenza siamo convolati a nozze. Attualmente siamo sposati da 11 mesi e sono incinta da 5.All'inizio di gennaio, scopro per caso una mail indirizzata a mio marito da parte di una donna che gli dichiarava il suo grande amore. Da quel momento è sprofondato il mio mondo.Ho iniziato ad indagare ma mio marito sosteneva che si trattasse di un errore avallando la teoria con un'altra mail inviata  con un altro indirizzo che parlava della splendida giornata d'amore passata insieme quando, il giorno prima era stato sempre con me.Ha giurato e spergiurato di non sapere chi fosse. Scoperta una seconda mail della tizia, mi dice che si tratta di una collega che lo corteggiava. Inventa tutta una storia assurda e decide di affrontare un viaggio di 700km per andare a giurare il tutto dinanzi padre Pio.Non convinta, continuo le mie indagini e scopro il mondo parallelo di mio marito. Iscritto in una marea di siti per incontri extraconiugali, autore della mail di depistaggio, amante di una tizia conosciuta in uno di questi siti e che si è portato dopo 9 gg dal primo contatto. La storia in questione è durata un mesetto nemmeno, perchè l'ho scoperta.Ciò che mi ha fatto male è stato sapere che l'ha incontrata e ci è andato a letto 3-4 gg dopo avergli comunicato del bambino. Ho scoperto la mail alternativa con la quale si scrivevano e tutte le frasi d'amore che le ha dedicato. Ho letto una mail in cui lei diceva che lui non voleva figli e che era normale non sentirsi pronti. Pensate il dolore provato. Saputa la storia, lui ha negato città della tipa e numero telefonico con una certa ostinazione, ma sono riuscita a capire chi è. Abita lontano 130km da noi, quindi si saranno visti 4-5 volte in tutto. Sposata con figli, piuttosto superficiale visto che l'ha data al primo incontrato in una chat. Ebbene, io ho mostrato tutte le sue iscrizioni ai parenti, l'ho umiliato, ho sgamato tutte le sue bugie facendolo sentire idiota. Ho parlato con l'amante per scoprire tutta una serie di bugie che aveva raccontato. Infatti, lei era convinta che fossimo sposati da 5 anni e che non avessimo figli perchè era lui a non volerne. Quando poi, a distanza di un mese, le ha comunicato di aspettarne uno, si è giustificato dicendo che l'avevo incastrato. Quando lessi la prima mail, lui la smollò per una decina di giorni e, risentita, le disse che avevo un cugino investigatore e che non potevano sentirsi, che io stavo male e che ero finita in ospedale,insomma, una serie di cretinate. Una sera faccio chiamare mio marito da lei che inizia ad insultarlo a telefono. Io, lì presente, mi divertivo un casino a fare domandine, tipo:"quando ci siamo sposati?da quando sai del bambino?ma non eri tu a volerne uno, tanto che al terzo tentativo fallito ti sei iscritto in un centro per l'infertilità?ma non dicevi che era una poco di buono perchè te l'ha data subito?"ecc...insomma, tra me e lei l'abbiamo umiliato tanto che non è riuscito a dire una parola. Ma questa tizia non è l'unica, infatti, mentra tenevo il suo telefono sotto controll0o arriva la chiamata di una tipa che lui frequentava prima di me e che lasciò a causa mia. Anche con questa aveva mantenuto rapporti particolari. La tizia in questione, convinta che gli abbia rubato il marito, è stata riempita di bugie quanto  l'altra. Ha scoperto del matrimonio grazie alle pubblicazioni, è convinta che lui si sia sposato perchè ero rimasta incinta ma poi avrei abortito ad ottobre, è convinta che lui sia sempre fuori per lavoro e che abiti a 700 km di distanza (in realtà viviamo nel paese limitrofo). Parlando con la tizia mi è sembrata un po' sciocchina e quando le ho raccontanto che il suo amato si è sposato per scelta e che le aveva raccontato tante bugie, è stata aiutata dalla madre che voleva cazziarmi al tel come se la figlia fosse la moglie ed io l'amante poco seria che correva dietro un uomo sposato con figlio in arrivo. Per farvela breve, dopo tutto questo casotto, ritorno a casa dei miei ma lui torna a riprendermi. Si dice pentito, giura di amarmi, che è stato a letto solo con la prima mentre la seconda si limitava a sentirla.Tutti mi dicevano di riprovare a dargli una possibilità e decisi di tornare a casa con lui.
> Tra alti e bassi, si litiga e si sta sereni ma gli ripeto continuamente di non provare sentimenti per lui tant'è che non riesco a baciarlo. L'unica cosa che mi chiede e di restare fino alla nascita del bambino, chiede la possibilità di dimostrare di essere cambiato e di amarmi. Ieri mi ritorna in mente la seconda tipa, mi convinco ( cosa che già era risultata chiara dalla tel di un mese prima)che c'è stato ed insisto per saperlo. Lui, preso da un atto di onestà, ammette di esserci stato una volta all'inizio della nostra storia ( ma secondo me più volte), che la ragazza ha la sclerosi e che è stato un atto di pietà(ma che uomo altruista!!). Non ho sopportato la confessione, ho urlato, pianto e me ne sono ritornata a casa dei miei.Io ho abbandonato la mia vita per lui, ho fatto delle scelte credendo ad un uomo che non esiste, sono stata corretta mentre mi tradiva continuamente. Lui mi ha rimproverato dicendo di aver detto la verità e che sapeva delle conseguenze, ma l'ha fatto per dimostrare il cambiamento. A casa mia mi hanno guardato dicendo che erano cose che già sapevo e che non devo più pensarci. Che c'è un bambino in arrivo,che dovremmo provare a salvare i matrimonio, che le sue sono state bambinate perchè essendo stato abituato per 40 anni a vivere solo, non si è reso conto delle responsabilità di un matrimonio, che è cambiato e che dopo tutte queste umiliazioni non ricommetterà gli stessi errori. Io non ne sono convinta,non credo nelle redenzioni, non perdono me stessa, vorrei avere il coraggio di mandarlo al diavolo ma poi mi chiedo cosa è meglio per mio figlio.Ringrazio chiunque voglia scrivermi qualcosa.


molti uomini tradiscono quando la compagna rimane incinta...perche' il rapporto e' filiale...e loro si sentono persi all'idea che con la nascita del figlio perderanno il primato dell'attenzione..della dedizione.....
insomma ripiegano su altre in grado di farli sentire di nuovo coccolati...
per tuo figlio e' meglio serenita' quindi concentrati su di lui e se non riesci a decidere ora..lascia che il tempo decida per te...un figlio e' una cosa splendida...goditelo.....al meglio e non lasciare che sia lui a soffrire per la situazione.....


----------



## job (27 Marzo 2012)

MrMind ha detto:


> Un bel gioiello che scoperto un tradimento coinvolge tutte le persone che conosce senza tra l'altro ottenere nulla, perchè la stessa famiglia ti invita a passare oltre.
> Credo che lui sia una persona sensibile e insicura, un farfallone indubbiamente, come il 70/80% degli uomini d'altronde, niente di strano, ok?
> Se poi a 40 anni si comporta così, negando l'evidenza, davvero ci metterà un pò a rendersi conto che non ne ha più 25, e che aspetta un figlio.
> Non voglio giustificarlo, vorrei solo che tu possa accettare questa cosa e amarlo in maniera diversa, e più consapevole.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## job (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'uomo che ho conosciuto e del quale mi sono innamorata, era comprensivo, dolce e pieno di premure. Vissuto in una famiglia problematica, ha cambiato la sua vita ritrasferendosi nella casa materna quando il padre abbandonò la madre per andare a convivere con un'altra donna. La madre è una persona fredda ed insensibile che ha abbandonato il figlio il giorno del nostro matrimonio e non si è mai interessata a chiedere del bambino in arrivo. Ha interrotto i rapporti con madre e sorella che, a sua volta, ha un matrimonio problematico rappresentato da separazioni e riavvicinamenti. In pratica, non ha mai avuto una vera famiglia. ricordo che il giorno del nostro matrimonio, la sua unica preoccupazione fui io. Scelsi di sposarmi nel paese di lui ed ovviamente obbligai tutti i miei invitati a fare km, organizzò per loro un rinfresco di accoglienza affinchè tutto fosse perfetto per me. Sposavamo alle 16 e alle 15 era ancora fuori il mio giardino ad accertarsi che tutto procedesse per il meglio. Lui non sapeva dove andare, la madre non lo invitò a vestirsi a casa sua, nè tantomeno il padre. Lui decise di andare dalla compagna del padre ( grande donna che rinunciò a partecipare alla cerimonia onde evitare discussioni con la madre di lui) ed uscì di casa solo come un cane. Passò a prendere la madre che si limitò ad accompagnarlo sull'altare. Ricordo che quel giorno piangeva come un bambino e le sue parole, stringendomi la mano, furono:"ce l'abbiamo fatta!!". Mi è sempre stato accanto, mi ha accudito, sapeva che per lavoro uscivo all'alba e rientravo distrutta, per evitarmi delle fatiche puliva e cucinava. Attenzioni non mi sono mancate. Nella vita si è realizzato da solo facendo grandi cose. Ma ho sempre creduto che non abbia una personalità forte come vuole far credere. Dinanzi agli altri appare spavaldo, sicuro, saccente, ma credo che alla fine sia solo un insicuro. Si è lasciato condizionare e si è buttato a capofitto in progetti impegnativi e pericolosi. Molti sono andati in porto rendendogli economicamente. I soldi guadagnati sono stati sempre investiti in altre operazioni, alcune delle quali, assurde.Parlando con lui negli ultimi tempi, ha ammesso di avere sempre avvertito un senso di inferiorità nei mei confronti,forse perchè mi ritiene  più bella di lui attirando l'attenzione degli uomini, o forse per la mia educazione. Inoltre, ha sempre voluto dimostrare di poter fare e darmi tutto. Ad un certo punto, si è trovato a vivere la frustrazione per non aver raggiunto determinati obiettivi.Non ha mai nemmeno avuto il coraggio di dire che, determinati progetti di vita, erano troppo ambiziosi o che provasse fatica e paura nella realizzazione.Secondo la sua idea, dovevo vivere sotto una campana di vetro e non preoccuparmi di nulla. Oggi l'atteggiamento è diverso. Non abbiamo rinunciato a quel progetto, ma stiamo lavorando insieme affinchè si realizzi, è qualcosa che andrà a nostro figliggi, non ha remore nel confessare le sue paure o i suoi dubbi. Oggi ascolta le mie perplessità un tempo etichettate come "stati ansiosi". Un tempo lo innervosiva ammettere di avere torto e di non aver ben valutato qualcosa, oggi, con difficoltà, riesce ad ammetterlo.Le cure e le attenzioni ci sono. Ha persino il terrore del tel, abbiamo eliminato il pc e quando esce mi porta con sè anche per lavoro ( sono in maternità e lui è libero professionista).Da quando sono ritornata a casa dei miei, ogni volta che chiama mi chiede di tornare,ma trovo sempre qualcosa che mi innervosisce e lo mando al diavolo. E' difficile, casa mia dista da quella dei miei genitori 1 ora di macchina. In quel paese sono sola, ho solo i parenti di lui, anzi, per inciso il padre perchè la madre non la vedo dal giorno del matrimonio.


È un brav'uomo.
È sinceramente pentito, diventerà un buon marito e un buon padre.
Hai sbagliato ad umiliarlo così tanto, ma ormai è andata, che ci vuoi fa'.
Perdonilo, convochilo e riintrighilo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> molti uomini tradiscono quando la compagna rimane incinta...perche' il rapporto e' filiale...e loro si sentono persi all'idea che con la nascita del figlio perderanno il primato dell'attenzione..della dedizione.....
> insomma ripiegano su altre in grado di farli sentire di nuovo coccolati...
> per tuo figlio e' meglio serenita' quindi concentrati su di lui e se non riesci a decidere ora..lascia che il tempo decida per te...un figlio e' una cosa splendida...goditelo.....al meglio e non lasciare che sia lui a soffrire per la situazione.....


ma lo fanno perché non hanno presente quanto sia bello avere un figlio ... ma io chiedo anche tutte le neo-mamme la stessa cosa: come sopporti che tutti salutano il figlio per primo?

Io credo che avere un figlio cambi molte cose nella coppia. Accresce il senso di responsabilità, di unione, di vero amore, la comprensione reciproca dei ruoli per dirne alcuni.

Il tradimento mi pare sia all'ultimo posto per le persone che lascino che cambi il destino. Magari qualcuno si sente invecchiare e per non dare retta all'età deve provare a se stesso di essere ancora attraente e giovane ... :mexican:


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma lo fanno perché non hanno presente quanto sia bello avere un figlio ... ma io chiedo anche tutte le neo-mamme la stessa cosa: come sopporti che tutti salutano il figlio per primo?
> 
> Io credo che avere un figlio cambi molte cose nella coppia. Accresce il senso di responsabilità, di unione, di vero amore, la comprensione reciproca dei ruoli per dirne alcuni.
> 
> Il tradimento mi pare sia all'ultimo posto per le persone che lascino che cambi il destino. Magari qualcuno si sente invecchiare e per non dare retta all'età deve provare a se stesso di essere ancora attraente e giovane ... :mexican:


anch ema penso soprattutto che se uno vede nella donna la propria madre alla fine si senta privato di quell'attenzione che ora lei necessariamente riserva al bimbo...
insomma e' il segnale di un rapporto infantile


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

*sinceramente*

non so dire se il suo rapporto con una donna, nella fattispecie me, sia infantile o meno. Potrebbe essere la mancanza dell'amore materno o semplicemente un'immaturità di fondo. Fatto è, che resta difficile capire le cause del suo modus agendi. Negli ultimi tempi, ci è più facile parlare senza scivolare in discussioni violente. Ha ancora serie difficoltà nell'affrontare l'argomento, tende ad innervosirsi, ad agitarsi. Le sue spiegazioni sul perchè sia accaduto tutto questo consisterebbero in una mancanza di dialogo con la sottoscritta. In pratica, si è avvicinato a me promettendo di realizzare tutti i sogni della mia vita come l'eroe di una favola. Dinanzi all'impossibilità di realizzare i progetti più importanti, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di parlarmene sentendosi inadeguato.Questo l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me come se fossi stata io ad imporgli determinati scopi da raggiungere. La soluzione più facile è stata, a suo dire, trovare altre gratificazioni. Infatti, i suoi investimenti non riuscivano ad andare in porto,ha tremato per il suo lavoro che stava subendo pesantemente della crisi e, inoltre, si sentiva inadeguato vicino a sua moglie. Sinceramente non so dirvi se e quanto siano vere queste parole, ma ammetto che si sta impegnando molto per dimostrare il cambiamento.


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non so dire se il suo rapporto con una donna, nella fattispecie me, sia infantile o meno. Potrebbe essere la mancanza dell'amore materno o semplicemente un'immaturità di fondo. Fatto è, che resta difficile capire le cause del suo modus agendi. Negli ultimi tempi, ci è più facile parlare senza scivolare in discussioni violente. Ha ancora serie difficoltà nell'affrontare l'argomento, tende ad innervosirsi, ad agitarsi. Le sue spiegazioni sul perchè sia accaduto tutto questo consisterebbero in una mancanza di dialogo con la sottoscritta. In pratica, si è avvicinato a me promettendo di realizzare tutti i sogni della mia vita come l'eroe di una favola. Dinanzi all'impossibilità di realizzare i progetti più importanti, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di parlarmene sentendosi inadeguato.Questo l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da me come se fossi stata io ad imporgli determinati scopi da raggiungere. La soluzione più facile è stata, a suo dire, trovare altre gratificazioni. Infatti, i suoi investimenti non riuscivano ad andare in porto,ha tremato per il suo lavoro che stava subendo pesantemente della crisi e, inoltre, si sentiva inadeguato vicino a sua moglie. Sinceramente non so dirvi se e quanto siano vere queste parole, ma ammetto che si sta impegnando molto per dimostrare il cambiamento.


Non sempre le "motivazioni" possono essere comprese fino in fondo...forse alle volte non è necessario cercare di dare risposte a domande che non hanno risposte...la cosa che mi sembra positiva ora è che stiate parlando e che si stia impegnando per dimostrarti che non hai fatto la scelta sbagliata a volergli dare un'altra occasione.
In bocca al lupo


----------

